# sr20det



## Juki 27 (Aug 30, 2004)

I have a 1995 240sx and I want to put a sr20det in it. I was going to have garage kwai do it for me in chicago but they want to charge me something like $6800 for a redtop. So I decided to do the work myself. The only problem is i dont know where to by the front clip. If anyone could help that would be great. Thanks a lot.


----------



## AlexAtMyNismo (Apr 16, 2004)

Juki 27 said:


> I have a 1995 240sx and I want to put a sr20det in it. I was going to have garage kwai do it for me in chicago but they want to charge me something like $6800 for a redtop. So I decided to do the work myself. The only problem is i dont know where to by the front clip. If anyone could help that would be great. Thanks a lot.


Very reputable:
www.phase2motortrend.com
www.heavythrottle.com

-Alex B.


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

just dont get anything from flashoptions.com and you'll probably be ok. no that wasnt a joke or sarcasm, stay far away from that site.


----------

